# Braid?



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

I do not have any experience with braided line and I was wondering if it would take a set like mono when left on a reel too long? Also does it degrade to any significant degree over time? Like annually?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I run braid on my trolling and perch rods. It does not have a memory like mono.

After I'm done with it on my trolling rods, usually after a couple of years of use and abuse (I do check calibration every year), I take the braid off my trolling rods and put it on my perch rods. 

I'm sure some of my perch rods have 10 year old braid on them. And those still work just fine.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I have been using braid for a few years now and in my experience it has little to no "memory". So length of time on spool doesn't seem to matter. As far as deterioration, I was told to keep it out of the sun, and so far I haven't noticed any issue.


----------



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

Thanks, I think I will have to try some.


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

CPTCUFFS said:


> Thanks, I think I will have to try some.


It is a bit more expensive than mono but it is not necessary to use all braid to fill the spool. Depending on line capacity of reel, you could have enough to use it on 2 reels Also depends on how much line you typically have out.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I use KastKing braid, it's 16.99 for 327 yards, performs great, and comes in just about any color you want.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Powerpro


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Be aware braid likes to tie itself in crazy nots if you get slack in it are jigging


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

CPTCUFFS said:


> Thanks, I think I will have to try some.


You may need to learn a few new knots.

No more improved clinch or blood knots...

After tying those for 40 years, it's a challenge to get the muscle memory to tie a Palomar Knot in the dark, or cold.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Palomar or die. Haha it’s my favorite


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Buzzy said:


> Palomar or die. Haha it’s my favorite


X2


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

double palomar is even better for braid. It prevents slippage from extended pressure.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Braid has zero memory compared to mono but those slack line knots are killer. That being said most of my river (bass/sauger) poles are strung with PowerPro braid.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Also,make sure your rod tip is made for braid!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

percidaeben said:


> Also,make sure your rod tip is made for braid!


Yup braid can be pretty hard on guides and tips. I had one pole kept cutting off line at hook set. Looked with a magnifying glass and sure enough it had cut a groove and made the tip sharp. Filled it with finger nail polish and good to go for a while. next time will just replace with a better tip. What do you all prefer, ceramic or carbide?

I use power pro and I don't care for it in freezing weather. I have a cold weather pole spooled with Fireline Crystal for winter fishing. 
I use a cheap backer and only spool about a third spool of braid. when it get down to where I cast into the backing I respool. I can usually load two times of a regular spool. Not to expensive that way and you keep freah line on. I have seen it fray somewhat in rocky fishing spots. Just like any other line cut you a fresh end every couple trips.


----------



## CPTCUFFS (Jun 13, 2021)

I got some braid. I now have first hand experience with slack line knots. Fishing today at Gulf Shores Pier in Alabama.
The other day I saw some large black tip sharks going after the mullet. It seems like everything want to eat the mullet.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I bought a spool of Spiderwire when it first hit the market and have used nothing but since. The sensitivity, strength and lack of any memory are the main things i like about it. I use the 2/10 on my ultralite and can cast anything i want a mile. I’ve caught everything from bluegills to redfish on it. I use the 6/30 for bass/inshore fishing and use the 65 lb powerpro for catfishing and shark fishing in the Keys. It’s awesome for most everything i do but you can’t do the typical lip-ripping hook sets that you can with mono as it has almost no stretch. That can pop the line pretty easily. It will show you when it is worn as it gets “fuzzy” when it wears. I will fish a season or two on it and then strip it off on another reel and then reverse it back on the original reel. I as well have line on reels that is more than 5 years old. It doesn’t get curly like mono and twist makes almost no difference to it. The downside is that if you do get a snarl it can be a real challenge to undo it and it will cut the dickens out of your fingers if you try to pull it when you get snagged. Been there and it’s merciless. But I know that if I hook up the line is the least of my worries. You’ll like it once you get used to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I’ve been using power pro braid for years. No memory but I also run mine with a fluoro leader on spinning finesee gear only. I like the sensitivity to braid since it doesn’t stretch. Makes it real nice to use it hen fineese fishing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Southernsaug said:


> Yup braid can be pretty hard on guides and tips. I had one pole kept cutting off line at hook set. Looked with a magnifying glass and sure enough it had cut a groove and made the tip sharp. Filled it with finger nail polish and good to go for a while. next time will just replace with a better tip. What do you all prefer, ceramic or carbide?
> 
> I use power pro and I don't care for it in freezing weather. I have a cold weather pole spooled with Fireline Crystal for winter fishing.
> I use a cheap backer and only spool about a third spool of braid. when it get down to where I cast into the backing I respool. I can usually load two times of a regular spool. Not to expensive that way and you keep freah line on. I have seen it fray somewhat in rocky fishing spots. Just like any other line cut you a fresh end every couple trips.


So does the fire line crystal repel more water then regular power pro? I also use power pro. But normally just power through the freeze-ups(or try to). And when it's really cold will use mono if I absolutely have to. 
Might have to pick up a spool of crystal for this winter.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I think it does Saugeyefisher, but it's not as limber. I still get good feel through it though. I don't think it cast as well, but most of my winter fishing is jigging and I don't need distance


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've been using braid a ton for the past 10 years. The only suggestion I will make is if you fish cold weather stay away from the coated versions. Had so many issues with these it made me want to pull my hair out. Went back to regular non Teflon coated braid and all issues went away


----------

